
SendGrid has terminated the employment of Adria Richards? - vivin
https://twitter.com/SendGrid/status/314768776577036288
======
vivin
I think this is textbook irony. Good decision by SendGrid, IMO. I'm sure it
was driven by the ton of negative feedback they got yesterday. They probably
didn't want any part of it, and Adria overstepped her bounds. She claimed in a
bunch of her tweets that SendGrid supported her, when there was nothing from
SendGrid's side to indicate that.

~~~
fein
<http://pastebin.com/ubmznGhn>

That may have had a bit to do with it as well.

I'm sure the support lines at sendgrid were an absolute clusterfuck today.

My worry , at this point, is the legal fallout of the whole situation. Lawyers
could make what is already an absolute mess into something even worse.

------
obstacle1
I don't see how it could have turned out any other way. She was a PR manager,
essentially. Her twitter account is her professional soapbox. She abused this
platform and her association with SendGrid to instigate a personally-motivated
political correctness war on the Internet. Against people who didn't even know
a war had begun. Then she _explicitly_ stated that SG endorsed her actions.

How could SG possibly have trusted her to responsibly represent their brand,
with good judgment and tact, after this?

------
danso
For convenience's sake, the announcement as it was posted on Facebook:

> _Effective immediately, SendGrid has terminated the employment of Adria
> Richards. While we generally are sensitive and confidential with respect to
> employee matters, the situation has taken on a public nature. We have taken
> action that we believe is in the overall best interests of SendGrid, its
> employees, and our customers. As we continue to process the vast amount of
> information, we will post something more comprehensive._

<https://www.facebook.com/SendGrid/posts/10151502570463967>

------
emereld
In fairness that could have been pretty toxic for SendGrid. Still feels a
little reactionary and poorly thought out.

I don't feel good about it, but I can't help but feel that her actions were
the spark of all this.

------
Indyan
I don't agree with what Adria did, but this is a weak move by SendGrid. No one
should have been fired over this. Period.

